# lemmario



## Don1

Salve,
ho un piccolo dubbio che non riesco a dissipare. Mi servirebbe il corrispettivo della parola italiana _Lemma de_finito come l'insieme delle parole che formano un dizionario. Ora ho trovato la parola _taille _che tuttavia secondo me non è equivalente. La _Taille _è di la mole di un'opera non il numero delle sue parole. 
​Chiedo un aiuto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Don,
<-> Una prima proposta : http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/italien-francais/lemma/34707 + http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/italien-francais/lemma/forced
Successivamente, devi cercare sul CRISCO quale "clique" ti sembra più congeniale. Nota che se clicci sulla la casella "CNRTL" il link ti ridirige automaticamante sulla parola che hai selezionato. Aspettiamo il mio primo caffè mattutino per chiarire di più il concetto da te ricercato.
Ciao
Matou


----------



## Don1

Grazie mille per l'aiuto ma credo che l'unica soluzione sia _entrée_ anche se non credo che al plurale indichi il lemmario nel suo totale. 
Continuo a cercare.


----------



## matoupaschat

Con un po' di riflessione, direi che il lemmario, ossia il complesso dei vocaboli formanti un dizionario si chiami semplicemente "le vocabulaire". Vedi anche il Crisco, casomai avessero avuto un'illuminazione. Scusa, ero disturbato dalla partenza in vacanza, a Siena più esattamente .
Un caro saluto
Matou
Ri-oops, aveva ancora letto male: per il lemma la traduzione esatta e precisa è "lemme", si può anche dire "entrée" ma il titolo del thread era "lemmARIO"


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Di solito, fra lessicografi, per "lemmario" (in gergo: "lemmario secco") s'intende una pubblicazione, un fascicolo, ecc. che — a differenza dei comuni dizionari — si limita a elencare in ordine alfabetico le parole (= i lemmi) molto spesso di un determinato "linguaggio settoriale"/microlingua", ecc. accompagnate da non più d'un traducente.

Ma non saprei come dirlo in francese. 

GS


----------



## matoupaschat

Pour répondre à TA question , caro Giorgio Spizzi, direi che forse intedessi parlare di un "glossaire".
Un caro saluto
Matou


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, matou.

Mi sono documentato sul Treccani. 

"LEMMARIO: l'insieme dei lemmi inclusi e sviluppati, o soltanto registrati, in un'opera di carattere lessicale; per estensione, l'elenco ordinato dei lemmi da inserire o trattare in un'opera lessicale."

"GLOSSARIO: 1. Raccolta dei vocaboli relativi a una particolare disciplina o a una determinata fase dell'evoluzione storica di una lingua, registrati in genere in ordine alfabetico e seguiti dalla dichiarazione del significato o da altre osservazioni. 2. Elenco, in ordine alfabetico, dei termini rari o difficili di un testo, accompagnato dalle relative spiegazioni e posto alla fine dell'opera."

Dunque, Treccani mi tira le orecchie: io — ma sono in buona compagnia — ho sempre usato "lemmario" col significato di "glossario".

Si vive e s'impara 

GS


----------



## Anja.Ann

Don1 said:


> Salve,
> Mi servirebbe il corrispettivo della parola italiana _Lemma de_finito come *l'insieme delle parole che formano un dizionario*.​



Ciao, Don 

Posso chiederti dove hai trovato la definizione di "lemma" che indichi nel post # 1? 


P.S.: Bisous, Matou!


----------



## matoupaschat

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Dunque, Treccani mi tira le orecchie: io — ma sono in buona compagnia


Già! Mai visto un matou con le orecchie da elefanti?  
------------------
@ Anja.Ann: credo che il thread si sarebbe dovuto intitolare "lemma" e invece non è mai stato corretto. Bizz, Anna! (Con le solite due zete).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Don1.

In effetti questa è la prima volta che vedo attribuire alla parola "lemma" (pl. "lemmi") il significato di "insieme delle parole che formano un dizionario".
Credo che l'accezione comune sia invece quella di "voce o locuzione di cui tratta ogni singolo articolo d'un dizionario, ecc., e che di solito è stampata in caratteri più evidenti all'inizio dell'articolo".

Devo dire, tuttavia, che nel parlare corrente fra addetti ai lavori si usa spesso la parola "lemma" per riferirsi a tutto il "trattamento" riservato a un certo "lemma" — a tutte le righe di testo in cui è articolata l'analisi del lemma (di partenza). Es.: "Per poter sperare di trovare quello che cerchi, devi abituarti a leggere tutto il lemma".

GS


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Giorgio  

Certamente, per quanto riguarda l'uso di "lemma" per riferirsi alla "voce" di un dizionario (quindi anche a tutti i significati e accezioni ad essa riferiti) non trovo nulla da ridire, ma credo proprio che non si possa usare "lemma" per definire "l'insieme dei lemmi", cioè il "lemmario".
Chiedevo a Don giusto perché credo si tratti di una svista.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

D'accordissimo.

GS


----------

